# What Scope should I purchase for a Henry Big Boy .357



## 330esr (May 7, 2021)

I recently purchased a Henry Big Boy .357 and have decided to put an optic on it. I should mention that I mainly use the rifle at the range. I don't do cowboy action shooting (at the moment anyway). I want to see what I can do with the rifle at it's maximum range, which I've read elsewhere is about 150 yards.

I'd like a scope that is not too heavy (since the rifle itself already weighs in at 8 lbs), but will allow me to see the target without my old eyes squinting too much.

One scope I'm looking at is a Redfield Revolution 2-7x33mm. I'm familiar with Redfield, and I like their scopes, but are there any other brands you fine folks might recommend? (I'm trying to stay in the $150-$200 range if possible).


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Buy this one. I will cut the price a bit for a new member.









LEUPOLD VX-1 3-9X40MM SCOPE FOR SALE - sporting goods - by owner -...


This scope has just returned from Leupold after a thorough inspection repair and testing. The report from Leupold is included in the pics. It is in near perfect condition and is unconditionally...



eauclaire.craigslist.org


----------



## krunchnik (Nov 27, 2011)

2x7 seems to work pretty well on the levers-I have the Leupold 2x7 on my Henry mounted with a EGW one piece rail.
Mine is also .357 mag.


----------

